

The Media’s Coverage Of LulzSec Has Been Cowardly and Pathetic - drusenko
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/26/the-lion-that-squeaked/

======
freddealmeida
I found it distasteful that he calls other journalists cowards, when he
himself writes this drivel after lulzsec has powered down.

His argument that lulzsec is more dangerous than someone making pipe-bombs
seems a little mis-aligned.

His argument that kids do stupid things then comparing it to Columbine is
unbelievable. It shows a lack of any intellectual capacity. And equalizes
dissent with mass murder.

Again, arguing that lulzsec has dubious moral stand points misaligns the fact
that lulzsec is not a coherent group. Nor should have a complete moral system.
Their actions clearly show a level of complexity. However, their targets are
also dubiously moral.

~~~
ScottBurson
Agreed. He lost me when he quoted, with obvious approval, a source calling
LulzSec "terrorists".

~~~
chriserin
I think that if you attack and damage entities seemingly at random then its a
brand of terrorism. Its not al-queda and its not taking a plane from the sky
and yeah terrorism is such a loaded term that we've grown to equate with real
evil, but as a method? Its terrorism.

There are other -ism's that could apply as well.

------
VladRussian
1.

>blaming individual Arizona officers (and their families) for a state senate
law is as wrong-headed as holding a single US army private accountable for the
entire Iraq war.

2\. Blaming senators for the law is wrong because they only expressed the will
of the people. So who is to blame? As according to rule 1. the people, even
the ones who actually performs the evil acts and receive direct material
benefits for doing it, can't be blamed.

It is like in Bush's tortures - lawyers said its ok to torture and can't be
punished for that, torturers acted based on lawyers advice and can't be
punished for that... It is human nature that dropping personal responsibility
unleashes all kinds of evil.

------
trotsky
A better question is why most of it even got covered at all. Script kiddies
deface and publish all the time - the only reason the press was covering at
all was because it was pushed and packaged in PR friendly ways. Yawn.

~~~
pavel_lishin
> A better question is why most of it even got covered at all. Script kiddies
> deface and publish all the time.

How many previous groups of script kiddies have published such huge lists of
email/password combinations? Note that publishing in an irc channel isn't the
same as publishing on twitter, and giving the data away to a much broader
audience.

------
beatpanda
No, Paul Carr is obviously correct, because the current level of personal
surveillance and state secrecy is totally normal and has always been this way,
and nothing and nobody should be challenging it, and anybody complaining about
it must be a total lunatic.

What a hack.

~~~
mattgreenrocks
It is quite possible to be displeased with the increasing erosion of privacy
by both corporate and government entities while also finding most of these
hacker groups to be juvenile at best.

Reality isn't black and white.

------
cagenut
They're juvenile because they're juveniles, but all that really means is that
this has only just begun.

------
pippy
Because lulzsec is comprised of teenagers, it's O.K. for Arizona law
enforcement officers to be racist?

